# English speaking accountant



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi lovelies. Can Anyone recommend a good English speaking accountant? I'm in Abruzzo but probably don't need to meet them in person. 

Grazie.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It would help if you could give us an idea what you need an English speaking accountant to do for you. Is it for taxes (Italian, British or some other)? Or personal financial assistance? Or help in setting up a business in Italy (or in the UK)? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## papoo112 (Dec 3, 2015)

i was working in a bank can i help?


----------

